# Fast Foods?



## bdmagnum (Jun 30, 2004)

Hello to all,
Just wondering, if I had to go to a fast food place due to time constraints, which one would you recommend?  I don't want to skip a meal, food is fuel for the body, right?  I usually have an hour for lunch, which is plenty of time for me to go home and have some chicken or tuna fish.  But, every now or then, I don't have the luxury of an hour.

Thanks for any and all replies,
Bill


----------



## timt (Jun 30, 2004)

subway atkins wraps


----------



## P-funk (Jun 30, 2004)

Find a Deli and get some tuna or some chicken.  or find a GNC and get a protein shake.  Anything is better than fast food.....YUK!


----------



## timt (Jun 30, 2004)

taco bell


----------



## P-funk (Jun 30, 2004)

timt said:
			
		

> taco bell


yep, nothin' like grade F meat.......mmmmmmm


----------



## LAM (Jun 30, 2004)

a broiled chicken sandwich is your best bet.  stay away from fish in FF resturants they are loaded with processed carbs and bad fats.


----------



## Monolith (Jun 30, 2004)

D'angelo's is my fave.  Chicken stir fry with lots of veggies and no extra sauce or toppings.  Get it as a whole wheat wrap and its low in carbs, too.


----------



## JoeR. (Jun 30, 2004)

Well he didnt say if he was cutting or bulking, but go to Moe's and get a wrap.  

Subway atkins sub?  Jow is it atkins?  No bread?


----------



## timt (Jun 30, 2004)

atkins wrap has protein enriched wrap / tortilla
They are pretty good


----------



## Arnold (Jun 30, 2004)

bdmagnum said:
			
		

> Hello to all,
> Just wondering, if I had to go to a fast food place due to time constraints, which one would you recommend?  I don't want to skip a meal, food is fuel for the body, right?  I usually have an hour for lunch, which is plenty of time for me to go home and have some chicken or tuna fish.  But, every now or then, I don't have the luxury of an hour.



why can't you pack a lunch and bring to work?


----------



## bdmagnum (Jun 30, 2004)

Prince,
I could pack a lunch, but the wife usually works from home, being a graphic artist.  So, of course, I want to eat lunch with her.  And when I am pressed for time, she sometimes will bring me my lunch.  But as I said in my original post, sometimes I don't have an hour and sometimes she's not home (because of some last minute meeting), that's why I asked about fast food because I don't want to skip a meal.

Bill


----------



## Arnold (Jun 30, 2004)

oh, well my favorite is *Chipotle*, not sure if you have those in your area.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 30, 2004)

FYI Subway Wraps

Turkey breast and HAm Wra
*Nutritional Values*


390 calories
32 g protein
19 g carbohydrate
3 g sugar
23 g total fat
8 g saturated fat
60 mg cholesterol
1890 g sodium
9 g fiber
10 g Net Carbs
Chicken and Bacon Ranch Wrap
*Nutritional Values*


440 calories
43 g protein
17 g carbohydrate
1 g sugar
26 g total fat
9 g saturated fat
90 mg cholesterol
1550 mg sodium
9 g fiber
8 g Net Carbs*
Turkey Breast and Bacon Melt Wrap
*Nutritional Values*

430 calories
34 g protein
20 g carbohydrate
3 g sugar
27 g total fat
10 g saturated fat
65 mg cholesterol
1870 mg sodium
9 g fiber
11 g Net Carbs*
You get some Nasty over processed meat and quite a bit of fat per serving 

Not quite as bad as McD's but your better off bringing some Protein Powder for emergency situtations and maybe some oats


----------



## P-funk (Jun 30, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> oh, well my favorite is *Chipotle*, not sure if you have those in your area.


CHipotle is awsome!!  I wish they had them in NYC.....although we do have blockheads burritos here.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 30, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> CHipotle is awsome!!  I wish they had them in NYC.....although we do have blockheads burritos here.



yup, *quality * food to, check out their website, pretty cool: http://www.chipotle.com/


----------



## Arnold (Jun 30, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I wish they had them in NYC.....



there are some in NY: http://www.chipotle.com/scripts/mqi...x=1&iconid=556&closestn=100&miles=150&level=6


----------



## P-funk (Jun 30, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> there are some in NY: http://www.chipotle.com/scripts/mqinterconnect.exe?city=New%20York&state=NY&link=map&width=415&height=350&closestprox=1&iconid=556&closestn=100&miles=150&level=6


Holy crap there is one on the east side just 30blocks south of me!!  Good lookin' Rob


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 30, 2004)

I think Chipotle is pretty good, but I am skeptical about any company owned by McDonalds.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 30, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I think Chipotle is pretty good, but I am skeptical about any company owned by McDonalds.



well, first of all McDonalds bought them, they were not the originators.

secondly, Chipotle's only uses Naturally raised beef.

_Naturally raised beef means the cattle have been fed a vegetarian diet and have not been treated with growth hormones or antibiotics, resulting in a meat that's free of additives, according to Chipotle._

http://www.denverpost.com/Stories/0,1413,36%7E33%7E2214963,00.html


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 30, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> well, first of all McDonalds bought them, they were not the originators.
> 
> secondly, Chipotle's only uses Naturally raised beef.
> 
> ...


Good to hear.  I still eat there, I just get pissed knowing I am supporting McDonald's.  I don't like the way they totally disregard health at the expense of taste and low cost.  I know other places do this, but seemingly to less of an extent.  Maybe my stigma towards them is unreasonable, but I can't help it.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jun 30, 2004)

timt said:
			
		

> subway atkins wraps


 Are you serious?


----------



## LAM (Jun 30, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> oh, well my favorite is *Chipotle*, not sure if you have those in your area.


Chipoltle definetly kicks ass !  you get a lot of quality food there for a decent price.  I couldn't ever imagine eating one of those burritos in one sitting..


----------



## JoeR. (Jun 30, 2004)

Chipotle look a lot like Moe's south western grill.

Same basic concept.  Im eating lunch there next refeed day


----------



## aztecwolf (Jun 30, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yep, nothin' like grade F meat.......mmmmmmm


and from a bag, you ever see them cut one of those open, nasty man i can't imagine workin at a fast food joint it would turn me off more to it then i already am, and i haven't had fast food in a long long time


----------



## aztecwolf (Jun 30, 2004)

aztecwolf said:
			
		

> and from a bag, you ever see them cut one of those open, nasty man i can't imagine workin at a fast food joint it would turn me off more to it then i already am, and i haven't had fast food in a long long time


scratch that i eat at wahoo's fish tacos a bunch, but that stuff is all good, if you live in socal it is grub and cheap.

www.wahoos.com
check out some of those macros


----------



## Pierzin98117 (Jul 1, 2004)

I am surrounded by fast food places where I work, it's really gross. There's a taco place next door to us where people are lined up out the door. those people are crazy.


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 2, 2004)

There's a few places I would go, but I never go to McDonalds. I don't trust their beef & their grilled chicken sandwiches made me sick for some reason in the restaurant.

But I'd recommend SubWay or Mr. Sub & get the ft. long grilled chicken sub on whole wheat bread.

In Canada we have this Burger joint that's been around for sooo many years called Harvey's which has also started getting healthy menus now.

But I almost never get the french fries, but they have really good beef hamburgers & grilled chicken sandwiches which have never bothered me like McDonald's did. But a few months ago they introduced a Big Harve hamburger that's 6 OZ. of pure BBQ'd beef with great spices for around $4.50. Can't go wrong with BBQ'd beef & they also have a new sirloin hamburger that's also good. I usually just get a couple of those w/o french fries.

Then there's what's called here in Montreal Amir. It's a middle eastern restaurant chain that serves what some of you may have had Shish Taouk. It's basically lots of chicken, salad & steamed rice cooked with spices. The chicken or beef is cooked on a rotisserie so it's good.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 2, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> Chipoltle definetly kicks ass !  you get a lot of quality food there for a decent price.  I couldn't ever imagine eating one of those burritos in one sitting..



that is why I either do very light rice or no rice at all, or a bowl with light rice.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 2, 2004)

I just do a chicken bowl at Chipotle; no rice.


----------



## timt (Jul 6, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> Are you serious?


 
when you compair to BK, arbys, mcdonalds, KFC, Taco Bell, Pizzahut, etc..... Yes. not the best choice for food but better then most ff places. Still not great for you but when you look at the options, it is better. 

Chipolte is great but we only have one here and is way out of the way.


----------



## julio (Jul 7, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> there are some in NY: http://www.chipotle.com/scripts/mqi...x=1&iconid=556&closestn=100&miles=150&level=6





Yea i eat there aleast twice a week,,theres one 2 blocks away here in downtown chicago,, love those chicken bowls!


----------



## kvyd (Jul 7, 2004)

WOW... im astounded by the ammount of sodium in those subway wraps.


----------



## julio (Jul 7, 2004)

too much salt!


----------



## Johnnny (Jul 7, 2004)

I just had a foot long grilled chicken breast sub from Subway. I loaded it with some vegetables & mustard instead of mayonnaise.


----------



## timt (Jul 7, 2004)

There is a lot of salt in any lunch meat. Subway is ok for a lunch rush once in a while compaired to the other regular choices. Nobody should make it an everyday choice like jerod or the gay fireman did. I personally am not worried about some sodium once and a while and if someone is that worried about it then they probabley shouldn't eat at chipolte grille also. I wouldn't be suprised if the sodium wasn't high there also. If you are worried about what is in your food never go out to eat.
steak and chicken seasoned with salt
salsa usually has salt in it 
chips salt
totillas guess what? a lot of damn salt. 

I looked for nutrition values on the chipolte web site and found no information on what is in it or it's nutritional value soooo since they are owned by Mcdonalds it must all be healthy.


----------



## Bgrafk (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm a Chipotle lover as well! I eat there all the time, and my father in-law is an area manager here in AZ for Chipotle so I never have to pay. But as far as fast food goes I always try to eat there if I'm on the run.


----------



## Shibbel (Jul 8, 2004)

I would recommend another McDonalds owned operation....Boston Market.  They're the only fast food place i'll eat at.  Subway isn't a good choice in my opinion...I don't see what's good about over processed meat and bread.

I get the chicken breast pieces from Boston Market (remove the skin, don't eat the wing)...along with a couple sides of steamed mixed veggiesand a dasani.  Other than the salt being a little high...it's a very healthy meal.


----------



## aztecwolf (Jul 8, 2004)

all fast food is going to be high in salt, how do you think they make it tasty and fast


----------



## JoeR. (Jul 8, 2004)

Arbys anyone? Not that I eat out at all


----------



## chipotlelover (Sep 30, 2004)

*chipotle nutrition*

I see some Chipotle lovers on here...

Check out http://www.ChipotleLovers.com -- there is nutritional information about your burritos on there.  You need to register (free) and then create your favorite burrito in the 'Potle Menu' section.   

When you 'wrap it up' you'll get a nutrion summary (like the side of the cereal box) with all your daily values, etc.   It also takes into account if you choose a lot or a little of certain items,, so its quite accurate.

Hope this helps!
-todd


----------



## sabre81 (Sep 30, 2004)

i goto wendy's somtimes.  I stick to the potatos with just chives a small amount of butter, a salad, chiken nuggets, and maybe some chili.  Im still in my mass gain phase so i dont mind the extra calories/ fats.  In my case i only go like once every 2-3 wekks so no biggie.


----------



## shutupntra1n (Sep 30, 2004)

sabre81 said:
			
		

> i goto wendy's somtimes. I stick to the potatos with just chives a small amount of butter, a salad, chiken nuggets, and maybe some chili. Im still in my mass gain phase so i dont mind the extra calories/ fats. In my case i only go like once every 2-3 wekks so no biggie.


Which Wendy's? I wanna go


----------



## Johnnny (Oct 1, 2004)

Dominoes Hawaiin Thin Crust Pizza is great, not greasy & not too much carbs compared to the regular pizza.


----------



## Crono1000 (Oct 1, 2004)

i may easily be mistaken, but I really don't think the atkins wrap at subway is a good way to go.  Medium on carbs, high on fats.  I mean if you're eating an atkins diet and you're not planning on eating anything but a 3 inch long OK tasting wrap, fine.  Otherwise, as long as you're in subway you might as well get a sub

 but doesn't that defeat the whole idea of an atkins diet?  You get to eat lots, and if you eat a wrap your carb count is just about shot.  I honestly don't know how many carbs it has off the top of my head, I don't keep track, but isn't it like 11 or something?  Blah, you can spend your carbs better than that


----------



## Crono1000 (Oct 1, 2004)

and if you really want to eat like a pig Hardee's is the bomb.  You'll pay for it for like a week, but damn it's worth it


----------



## leg_press (Oct 8, 2004)

The only fast food I have is Pizza and even then it's either fresh or frozen from a supermarket


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Oct 8, 2004)

Personally, I never have the need for it. I always prepare my meals in advance. I also have 'emergency' food with me at all times (in my car, in the glove box I have a baggie of protein powder, a small container of dry roasted chick-peas, a protein bar and a bottle of water.. I also carry the same thing in my back-pack). So if I am ever stuck, I have something I can snack on without a hassle.

If I am 'caught' then corner stores/supermarkets and 7-11's are great for picking up small meals such as apples/fruit, skim milk, cans/foil bags of tuna, little tins of chick-peas, tubs of fat-free yoghurt.... They generally have a reasonable selection.

Also, being in Sydney, sushi/japanese places are always handy (they are all over the place) and they sell a decent range of tuna, salmon or assorted sashimi which works as a perfectly acceptable meal as well (not to mention a really, really tasty meal too!!  ). The authentic places that use proper short-grain japanese sushi rice are also ok for sushi rolls as well (as this rice is low GI - but it has to be the authentic sushi rice... normal short grain white rice has a GI similar to sugar). 

Anyway - there are always option.


----------



## Woody_London (Oct 12, 2004)

Here in the UK, McDonalds have gone and made their menu all healthy. While you can still get Big Mac and fries, they also do Premium Salads and a Chicken Flatbread which has 3g of Fat and 320 calories and they have even started selling fruit!

Burger King does a light Chicken Whopper (though it's about half the size of a normal Whopper, so the name is pushing it a bit!) and have also started to sell salads. Though their Ceaser Ranch salad has 46g of fat!


----------

